# How To Enable System Standby



## Casper (Sep 23, 2013)

*We're  running Windows XP and as our desktop pc is on all day have decided that  we should look at  saving some power, what with the high electricity  bills. 
My question is - if we do put the system on standby, for what  amount of time is it recommended we select, and does it then come back  on when the mouse is moved?* *
Probably a dumb question but not sure  what is the right thing to do.** 
We used to have standby way back when we  first got our PC over 12 years ago and with getting new PCs haven't used it for years, but  with us not sitting at it all day we thought we may as well save a  little power wherever we can.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## terra (Sep 24, 2013)

I use the "stand by" function most of the time... only occasionally shutting down completely maybe once a week 'cos windows likes to do this from time to time, to keep its house in-order.

When I shut down with the "stand by" button, everything seems to power off with no noise coming from the computer box. 
 When I wish to resume, I press the "on" button on the box and I have a full working screen in about 10 seconds.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 24, 2013)

Casper, later systems have a "Power" option.  I can't remember back to XP but it probably has a _Power_ option in the _Control Panel_.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-xp/help/setup/configure-power-management


----------



## Casper (Sep 24, 2013)

_*Thanks Terra and dbeyat45 for your answers......I'll try one or the other.....*_:thankyou:


----------



## terra (Sep 24, 2013)

If the "stand by" function button isn't available, try this nice little piece of info from our "tallin", one of our clever people from the now defunct SHS forum in Oz.

*Enable hibernation and Standby do this*
by tallin - 10/10/07 10:19 PM
In Reply to: How do I enable Standby and Hibernation? by nstrange


i am running Windows XP SP2

Right click on a free spot on your desktop>
properties>
screensaver tab>
power>
hibernate tab>
enable hibernation>
advanced tab>
enable standby on the drop down menu at the bottom "When I press the power button on my computer" choose "standby".


----------



## Casper (Sep 24, 2013)

terra said:


> If the "stand by" function button isn't available, try this nice little piece of info from our "tallin", one of our clever people from the now defunct SHS forum in Oz.
> 
> *Enable hibernation and Standby do this*
> by tallin - 10/10/07 10:19 PM
> ...



_*Thanks again Tezza.......have looked at that and am still deciding.....

*_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------

